# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Candice to Return

## Footie_Chick

Nikki Sanderson could be about to make a red-hot return to 
soapland.

Gorgeous Nikki is in secret talks with Corrie chiefs to come back as curvy crimper Candice Stowe.

A return is on the cards for sexy Nikki, with bosses hoping the 22-year-old could be back in The Street by the spring.

Viewers will see her best pal Sarah Platt get a phone call from Candice telling her she is about to marry into a wealthy family.

She reveals she is going to wed in Greece and offers to pay for Sarah â Tina OâBrien, 23 â to fly out to be her bridesmaid. A senior source revealed Nikkiâs return would put a much-needed sex factor back into the show.

âThere have been concerns about the pin-up element and nobody was a more popular ambassador for us in that area than Nikki,â he said.

âWe decided the phone call from Candice was a subtle and plausible way of edging her back towards the cobbles.

âNikki is certainly aware of our interest.â

Candice came to Weatherfield in 1999 to work as a trainee hairdresser for Audrey Roberts. She left six years later by running off with rockers Status Quo to be their tour stylist after meeting the band at the Battersby wedding.

It was rumoured at the time that Nikki quit the show in protest at the sacking of boyfriend Danny Young, 20, who played her on-screen love Warren Baldwin.

She has always denied this and in a recent interview she said she left Corrie to ditch her image, adding: âFor that reason I canât go back.â

But it now seems she could be ready to change her mind.

----------


## Abbie

Does she have to come back, I never really liked it

----------


## bakedbean

God why bring her back she was never any good in the first place.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

she may have left to ditch her dizzy image but she has only appeared a couple of programmes since she has left. If she is getting a regular income from Corrie to return as eye candy Candice.  She might bite the bullet.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I quite liked Candice actually, and I thought she was underused compared to Sarah or Maria etc.

That said, I doubt she would be worth returning for, and to be honest, I doubt there's much truth in the article either.

----------


## tammyy2j

i hope its not true she was an awful character

----------


## xTanya

She wasn't the best character maybe it is the writers fault for not coming up with good story lines for her

----------


## Katy

I remember reading in Inside Soap the gossip column that there was no plans for Candice to return.

----------


## inkyskin

She comes back and has a reltionship with dev,he sets her up in her own corner shop.....made for life!!








Ok,that was made up! :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She may not be returning but there have been plenty of mentions of her this past week in Corrie, saying she's getting married.

Well done Mr Continuity!

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

Are Candice and Warren coming back?

----------


## alan45

From Todays Daily Mirror

FORMER Corrie star Nikki Sanderson is sensationally returning to the show.

Fans will see Nikki, 23, left - TV hairdresser Candice Stowe - dramatically turn up at old pal Sarah-Louise Platt's wedding .

Bosses believe her comeback after nearly two years away will boost the show's appeal among younger viewers.

Advertisement
 An insider said yesterday: "She was a big favourite with viewers and her character is one of the sexiest we've had in recent years. It's great to have her back."

Nikki is equally thrilled to be in the Street again. She said: "I absolutely adore the show and everything to do with it.

"It was just a case of wanting to spread my wings and try something new when I left." Viewers must wait until autumn to watch her comeback. Producers also hope it will make up for losing Tina O'Brien, who is quitting as Sarah later this year.

Candice left Weatherfield in November 2005 to work as a stylist for Status Quo, who had just guest starred on the series.

Nikki has since appeared in a number of shows, including ITV1 drama Strictly Confidential.

----------


## alan45

However, it's just been confirmed by a Corrie spokesperson that Nikki is now not returning to the soap. Nikki was interviewed on ITV's Loose Women programme and denied her return, saying: "I'm not returning - no, not this time." A Corrie spokesman confirmed "The timings of filming didn't work out." 

Anyone bovvered?

Status Quo must still be on tour then

----------

tammyy2j (19-06-2007)

----------


## xTanya

can't say i'm particularly bothered lol I saw the interview yesterday she is doing quite alot at the moment

----------


## tammyy2j

> However, it's just been confirmed by a Corrie spokesperson that Nikki is now not returning to the soap. Nikki was interviewed on ITV's Loose Women programme and denied her return, saying: "I'm not returning - no, not this time." A Corrie spokesman confirmed "The timings of filming didn't work out." 
> 
> Anyone bovvered?
> 
> Status Quo must still be on tour then


thank god she was rubbish  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------

